# Explain 2.5D



## trentgarber (Feb 26, 2014)

Good evening,

I have a new CNC router on the way and I have been trying to figure out what kind of CAM software that I need. After reading the thread on software, I am leading toward Vectric software initially or Artcam Express. My issue is, I understand 2D and 3D, but what is 2.5D? I am new to the woodworking scene, understand CNC mechanicals, but I am trying to learn the program end of it.

Thanks in advance for the assistance.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

In VCarve by Vectric 2.5D refers to tool paths that follow a 2D line but can raise or lower along the vector. The Fluting tool path is one example. It lets you pick the flute type (Ramp over complete length, Ramp at start, Ramp at start and end) ramp type (Linear or Smooth), and the starting depth and flute depth you want the bit to dip to.

So you don't need a 3D drawing where vectors all have varying X, Y, and Z values. With a little creative application you can get a little Z (.5D) out of a drawing that is all co-planar (2D) vectors.


----------



## trentgarber (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you very much. I appreciate the assistance.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

3D Shows all sides of an object including undercuts (areas where the cutter must rotate to cut an underside.

2.5D simulates 3D without the undercut surfaces. Like these roses.

Bill


----------



## trentgarber (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you Bill. The pictures help a lot. Also, I tried to respond to your message but I do not have enough posts to allow me to respond. I am interested in speaking with you about Vectric.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Any time Trent. Reach me via email. I will send you a PM with the address. 

Bill


----------

